# iPad Advice



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am thinking about buying an iPad. So that it's convenient than notebook to take it around and browse. Any advice or your positive and negative experience will be appreciated. Please share. Thanks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my iPad a month or so after the iPad 1 came out. It's replaced my notebook computer for most things (there are some things that will not run on IOS, like Calibre). The iPad goes all over the house (and sometimes out of the house) with me. I'm planning on getting a keyboard and a stand for it.

The only negative thing I see about it at the moment is that there doesn't seem to be a good way to access mass storage with it, but I'll admit I haven't looked into that very much. I seem to have heard of a hard drive that can connect via WiFi to an IOS device.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm planning on getting a keyboard and a stand for it.
> 
> Mike


I highly reccomend the Apple wireless keyboard and the Origami Case/stand for the Apple Keyboard


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My iPad has completely replaced my laptop. I like that it doesn't get hot like my laptop did, and I do have a desktop if there's something computer intensive that I need to do. My laptop actually died about six months ago and I have no plans to replace it. My iPad, though, I couldn't do without.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I got my iPad a month or so after the iPad 1 came out. It's replaced my notebook computer for most things (there are some things that will not run on IOS, like Calibre). The iPad goes all over the house (and sometimes out of the house) with me. I'm planning on getting a keyboard and a stand for it.
> The only negative thing I see about it at the moment is that there doesn't seem to be a good way to access mass storage with it, but I'll admit I haven't looked into that very much. I seem to have heard of a hard drive that can connect via WiFi to an IOS device.
> Mike


I appreciate your input Mike. When you use outside, is light a problem when you view the screen. I cannot see Sony laptop screen too well in light.

I think you can use screen keyboard, but perhaps is not quite like regular keyboard. Thanks.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> I highly reccomend the Apple wireless keyboard and the Origami Case/stand for the Apple Keyboard


I second the Apple wireless keyboard and Incase Origami Workstation. I bought both at my local Apple store last week and am completely satisfied. I like that I don't have to remove my smart cover or back cover. Plus I can use my keyboard with my iMac if necessary.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I appreciate your input Mike. When you use outside, is light a problem when you view the screen. I cannot see Sony laptop screen too well in light.
> 
> I think you can use screen keyboard, but perhaps is not quite like regular keyboard. Thanks.


Outside? That's that large space that surrounds my house, correct? I rarely use my iPad in sunlight, but I do use my iPod touch frequently while geocaching, and it's readable with the backlight turned all the way up, but I have to shade it with something.

I keep being surprised at how badly LCD screen on most devices perform in the sunlight, since the one on my Garmin is perfectly readable in direct sunlight. It's a type of screen called "transreflective LCD." I've only seen them on Garmin devices. Maybe they are too expensive to use on other devices.

I'm planning on getting the Logitech keyboard and stand. Andy Ihnatko (nationally syndicated computer guru) has tried a number of keyboards, and that is the one he recommends.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love my iPad 2 for web browsing and light games at home, and sometimes when traveling.  I've never even considered using it outside, so I have no experience.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like to sit outside and browse but screen is a big problem. The only screen that works in sunlight is Kindle screen, as far as I know. Most of the laptop screens are not good...


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

See this thread, and in particular my reply. There is an app that will make a wireless connection between your iPad and a PC/Mac, etc via a browser...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,109989.msg1654616.html#msg1654616


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have an "all bells and whistles" laptop and very rarely use it anymore.  The iPad is easy to use with a fantastic design IMHO.  It is very portable, although I highly recommend a cover of some type to protect it (we use an Oberon).  I am a major fan; I think you will enjoy using it.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I highly reccomend the Apple wireless keyboard and the Origami Case/stand for the Apple Keyboard


Ditto - times 2, love the Origami case/stand. Everyone in my office that has an iPad wants one now that they saw mine.

My iPad2 has not and quite honestly, doesn't come close to replacing my MacBook. I use both for very different reasons and honestly, iPad can't run Microsoft Office (rumor has it close) and doesn't have the processing power that my MacBook does.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

iPads are great second (or third) computers. If you don't need to do a whole lot of typing, and especially if you don't need to use Track Changes (or an equivalent word processing option), then they're great. Lightweight, tons of battery life, great screen (the new one is quite nice), some useful apps.

While I've seen a lot of people able to replace their notebooks with iPads, I'm not one of them. For what I do, I need a computer still--mainly writing. I use Scrivener, and there's no Scrivener app for iPad, and even if there was, see the problem about no "Track Changes" mode in Pages up above).

If you're not looking to do a lot of "heavy lifting" on them, they're fantastic devices.

A word of advice: if you're looking at a "new iPad" (with the Retina screen), go for a 32GB model. I have a 16GB wifi only model, and once I get around to installing a few more apps, I'm going to run out of space. The high resolution of the screen means file sizes for apps is that much larger to display nice, sharp, high quality graphics. If you don't use a lot of apps, or don't plan on having tons of music/videos on the iPad, you might be able to get along just fine with the 16GB version.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

KR Jacobsen said:


> A word of advice: if you're looking at a "new iPad" (with the Retina screen), go for a 32GB model. ...


I read or heard somewhere that new iPad comes with 32GB or 64GB. Good suggestions KRJ. What is Retina screen? Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

KR Jacobsen said:


> A word of advice: if you're looking at a "new iPad" (with the Retina screen)...


What is retina screen. If it has something to do with sunlight, I am very interested in knowing. I hope someone answers this time. Thanks.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Retina screen is an Apple term meaning the screen is of such high resolution (higher than an HDTV) that the human eye can not make out the individual pixels


----------

